# u know the real edge and iedge flash cart work good



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 18, 2010)

u know the real edge and iedge flash cart work good and my friend show it too me and the action replay cheat codes works good too u know

and why i want too buy iedge ds flash cart and r4 flash cart nintendo ds lite and nintendo dsi

thanks in advance


----------



## Clookster (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh. Really...


----------



## RoMee (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't really understand your question, but the edge is a cycloDS clone


----------



## Clookster (Oct 18, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I don't really understand your question, but he edge is a cycloDS clone



Maybe he doesn't understand that he has to order the card at shoptemp.com ?


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 18, 2010)

Um... yeah, sure I guess. They are good flashcarts... I guess. maybe. A little. or not.


----------



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 18, 2010)

u know the edge ds flash card and the iedge ds flash card works good my friend show too me

thanks in advance


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 18, 2010)

SteamingDragon24, so you uh, like the Edge flashcart huh?

Is that all you wanted to say, or do you want helping buying a flash cart or something?

Please, try typing more coherently.


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2010)

the iEDGE is good but the Supercard DSTWO seems to be a better choice, or you could go with the AK2i if you are looking to get a cheaper cart.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 18, 2010)

i....cant....understand.... this.... and i think he wants to order one from shop temp? o.o


----------



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 18, 2010)

im going to buy thats is iedge ds flash card and r4 oringal flash card 
and then should i buy that the other flash cards too u know

thanks in advance


----------

